# Avon wind rain and kayaks



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Heading down next Monday for Avon, looks like it's gonna be a little windy, ie 10kts and higher with scattered showers. Obviously I have rain gear and not worried about getting wet, but are there places on the back side of Avon that might shield the wind? Debating whether or not to bring the kayaks.

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

It seems there is always wind in southern OBX, but there are places to duck out of the wind if it gets too nasty . When too choppy on the open sound, I have fished the inlets and coves on the back side of Avon. However, my bigger fish seem to come off the grass flats. I have seen the sound go from choppy waves to dead calm really quick, so hard to predict the weather windows. That said, I'd rather have my yak instead of wishing I had brought it after seeing what's being caught. I fish the surf too, but enjoy my time trout fishing. PM me if you like. I am planning to be down there Oct 10-14 and will be fishing surf and sound. Recommend checking in with Frank and Fran's in Avon. They will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks Fishdude, I'll be down there 7-10th, unfortunately a quick trip, leaving late afternoon on the 10th. Was looking that the wind forecast more than anything and realized I wouldn't be taking the kayak off the beach! I called Frank and Fran's and they said the same thing, bring it since you never know what the weather will do. I'll PM you some questions. Thanks...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Wind picks up in late afternoon pretty much every day. Just drop by the Canadian Hole around noon and mostly you will see that the serious wind riders do not set out until the afternoon winds pick up.

Farther away from the lee of land the harder it will blow. Some wind directions like Strong NE or Strong SE can be especially problematic to kayaks around Avon.

Best bring a waterproof container for Cell phone and have Coast Guard number programed in so you do not have to search. Avon is closer to Hatteras Coast Guard Station than Oregon Inlet.

A GPS or map knowledge is helpful as well as a person on shore to let folks know if you have not made it back to Port after a pre determined time.

Two of my close fishing friends are in their Graves on Hatteras because of bad weather on the Pamlico. Strangely both were killed within a half-mile or so of each others location off of Rodanthe, Bad piece of water...... Both were extremely experienced commercial fishermen and in real boats not plastic kayaks with no free board.

My friend Rob otherwise known as the "General" who is a professional OBX kayak guide would be happy to add to tales near death events on Diamond Shoals in a kayak. If Rob who paddles every day and works out can have problems....folks who go out just a few times a year and who are not training hard are in more danger. 

Best to go with another, that way you have someone to commiserate with in case the wind jumps up to 35+ MPH and you cannot get headway back to shore.

Ocean is even more dicey, someone dies in the water on Hatteras it seems at least once a month during season.

Other than the above cautionary tales it is really safe Wind is cranking right now so I would stay on shore and go to that Concrete Pier. Tell Travis and Kyle that Garbo said it was okay for you to fish.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

excellent advice


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Surf fished on Monday after catching finger mullet in the sound. Caught blues, pompano, a flounder and a black drum. Kept the blues as they were the only legal size things to keep. We were using cut mullet, shrimp and squid. 

Went to the sound today just a little north of Avon. Needless to say it was a little windy. We took the kayaks anyway. That was kinda like paddling on a treadmill. Lot of paddling and didn’t go anywhere fast. Stayed a couple of hours, managed one decent size trout, a couple undersized puppy drum and 3 lizard fish. All on artificial. 

Wind is horrible, surf is like a washing machine. Beer is cold though.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Avon pier looks like it's rocking pretty good today.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Last day, fished the surf today for several hours, between 4 of us we managed around 20 blues. We were like 200 yds south of the pier. 6oz held most of the time, couple times it didn’t. Oh well. 
Caught using cut bait on a double drop rig with a 3/0 hook.


----------

